# *woodpecker* decoy..... pictures!!



## bl00dtrail (Jan 21, 2005)

I finally rolled out of bed for a few minutes today (I'm real sick) to take some pictures of the "Whirling Woodpecker" decoy from Outfoxed products..... I get more and more excited to use this little gem everytime I mess with it.....

I really wish I had some bobcats around here but I think it will definatley help me deliver some lead poisoning to some coyotes in the near future.

here some pictures....

*1) here is the decoy, instructions, and brochure with all kinds of info in it.*










*2) here is a close-up view of the decoy..... you can tell he means business!!*










*3) here is the "top view"..... I like how the black/white contrasts*










*4) Here is where the battery goes..... real simple no screws, hinges, clips..... just good ol' velcro. Battery run-time is about 1 1/2 to 2 hours on a single 'AA' battery*










*5) here is the clip..... VERY strong "alligator style" clip..... don't clip it on any body parts!*










*6) Here is the on/off switch..... real simple! push it and it turns on and off*










If anyone has any questions about the decoy let me know...... I will anwser


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Does it come with a pole of some sort to get it off the ground?


----------



## bl00dtrail (Jan 21, 2005)

you can see the clip in the 5th and 6th picture just pinch it and hook it to a branch........ when it's turned on it gives the tree/bush a nice "shake".

its a 360 degree visual attractant.... I love it!


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Good morning,

Hope this email finds you in better health.

That is cool. I need to get one. Where?


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

are you hunting some heavy brush country? My expierence has been that they are just not worth it in the stuff that i hunt. AT least not prey decoys. I have talked to a lot of guys that swear by them in the heavy brushier areas of the country.
Brad


----------

